# Pier fishing for people who don't know how.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I have gotten a lot of emails over the years from folks who want to know how to fish a pier. Pier fishing can be a lot of fun - just learn how to read the water. It's not that hard, but do a little research BEFORE you go. 

Lots of fishermen see people fishing off the end of a pier doing well - so they assume if they form a large crowd, hook each other and get into some kind of fist-fight that they will have a great time. Avoid that mess! There are other spots, you just have to know where.


*Where to fish:*

One of your best friends is earth NC. Try it. Before you go - take a look at where you are going to fish.

http://earthnc.com/online-nautical-charts

In the example below we have a very good pier. What pier? doesn't matter....my pier....your pier....ANY pier....

<script language='javascript' type='text/javascript'>var parent_url = document.URL;var crop_url_length = (parent_url.indexOf("://"));var referal_woh = parent_url.substr((crop_url_length+3));if(parent_url.substr(0,5) == 'https')	referal = parent_url.substr(6);else	referal = parent_url.substr(7);document.write("



");</script>

Notice the waves breaking about halfway out? That's a sand bar. That means fish - big ones! Time to put away the squid and start live lining a small spot. I use two poles - one for catching bait, one for catching game fish.

For blues, hook your bait back by the tail. For stripers, lip hook. During high tide, you can fish on top of the sandbar. Big fish know that the bait-fish are exposed and will often attack them right on top of the sand bar. Use a bobber about 4' up from the circle hook. Then a half ounce sliding sinker about 2' under that. 

Other times move the bait to different spots in front of, behind or in the "breaks" between the waves. If you find a rip-tide - awesome. Fish the outer edges of the "head". 










<script language='javascript' type='text/javascript'>var parent_url = document.URL;var crop_url_length = (parent_url.indexOf("://"));var referal_woh = parent_url.substr((crop_url_length+3));if(parent_url.substr(0,5) == 'https')	referal = parent_url.substr(6);else	referal = parent_url.substr(7);document.write("



");</script>

In this map you can see structure at the end of the pier. This "pier" used to be a road. They sunk part of the road to make it into a pier, left behind is TONS of concrete. Don't fish directly on it! Fish to the sides. Other good spots are the "drop-off' where the 9' of water drops into 30+. 


*Testing the bottom:*

If you can't locate structure from a map, make a few 'test casts' drag your sinker in slowly and notice how it comes in. If the retrieve is smooth....forget it. If it jerks a lot and acts like it wants to hang, that's a good sign! Rough bottom means small rocks. If you hook oysters....even better! Fish love oyster beds.


*Breaking fish:*

Sometimes.....if you're lucky.....you will see fish breaking the surface. Time to start casting plugs! Don't cast directly into the school of bait-fish! Instead, cast the outside edges of it. This is a sure way to land a big fish, if you take your time and STICK TO IT! :fishing:


*Setting your rods:*

I like to "lean" my poles on top of the rail. I do this instead of rod-holders because I can set the hook faster. >>>Caution<<< I don't do this too much if the big boys are around! If I do, I use a bait-runner. 


*Shark fishing:*

Most people don't know it, but piers are a good place to tangle with sharks! I use a very simple set-up, WITHOUT LEADER WIRE. I pick out large hooks that will rust easy [not stainless steal] and use weed-whacker line for the leader. When the shark gets near the pier, I cut him loose. Don't try to beach a shark from a pier -the shark will die. Oh, use barb-less hooks.

I change my bait every 20 minutes. Sharks feed mostly by smell. Fish mostly just before dusk till about midnight. 


*Catching bait-fish:*

I recommend a casting net. This small investment will save you a ton of money down the road, and get this - the big fish love nothing better than to eat a little critter directly from the water you are fishing!










http://catfishtraining.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/how_to_throw_a_small_cast_net_by_Betts.jpg


*Carrying your stuff:*

I use one of these from the thrift store - 










The three wheel design is awesome for going up steps and the larger wheels met with less resistance. [no wisecracks]



This is a very small overview of fishing from piers in Md. Feel free to add your own stuff here, don't be shy, even new fisherman can add to it. 









.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Alot of good information.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Great info Pete!!! Thanks.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Good stuff Pete....Thanks.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Good stuff Pete....Thanks.


You don't get off that easy "Catman" [if indeed that is your REAL name] add to the pier thread.....NOW!


(taps his foot and folds his arms)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well Pete there are two types of P&S folks...the fisherman & the angler. The fisherman goes fishing while the angler goes catching.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Well Pete there are two types of P&S folks...the fisherman & the angler. The fisherman goes fishing while the angler goes catching.


LOL! Fine - Catman.....you are excused.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent info.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

My contribution:
According to the type of fish being targeted you should impart some motion to your bait as opposed to dead-sticking.

Flounder like movement...................

perch, spot.........will hit a dead sticked bait...

There are exceptions to every rule

I started reeling my bait in very slowly from a pier in NC. I immediately started catching a bigger size fish than the folks waiting for the "hit". My boredom factor went away immediately.....My cooler fill was more impressive too.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

cool alot of good info. Thanks


----------



## FishingFiend (Aug 26, 2011)

Good stuff! Thanks!


----------



## Got 'em (May 13, 2009)

This is AWESOME!

After we update some more info, I can definitely see this thread becoming a sticky!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Some day I'll learn how to fish from a Pier 
Good info Pete !


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> some day i'll learn how to fish from a pier !


lol


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

People keep sayin they want to sticky my threads and no one ever does! Grrrrrrrr!

Good point about the "moving" bait. Would like for others to chime in. Stinky Pete is not feeling good today and wants to learn YOUR secrets.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Other good places to find fish, especially perch, are old, adjacent pier pilings. 

If you see this, spend time casting a small beetle-spin. 










This kind of structure is especially productive if it runs shallow to deep. Don't forget.....the pier you are fishing off of counts as structure, too!


Also, don't forget right up close to the beach during high-tide. Spot will gather close to shore and game fish will chase after the spot.


Be on the lookout for schooling baitfish that are being chased. Yes, you! If you see this, it is your big chance for a lunker! 










This use to be pretty common - now it's kind of rare.....







I know....milk and cookies time for us old salts! This is for the noobs!


Catfish from piers.....don't use huge pieces of bait - use a smaller bait that you can cast further. I like fish-finder rigs for cats.....they cast better AND the cat won't feel the line as quick. 











Or you might try getting a little fancy-shmancy....


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm new to pier fishing, so I ask the guys who are fishing on the pier why they fish thier spots on the pier. Mosstly I learn where not to fish the pier to avoid snags.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Is there a jetty fishing guide Pete?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

fresh bunker said:


> Is there a jetty fishing guide Pete?


Yes, but I'm not certified in 'Jetty!'


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If guys around you are fishing lures, and catching fish, and you are bait fishing and not catching, either change methods or move.
It is rude and a pain to maneuver around a baited line during a Bluefish blitz.
Especially in a hard running current, like at the Oceanic Pier.

Heck, I'll give you a lure to get you to move, and join the fun.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dena said:


> If guys around you are fishing lures, and catching fish, and you are bait fishing and not catching, either change methods or move.
> It is rude and a pain to maneuver around a baited line during a Bluefish blitz.
> Especially in a hard running current, like at the Oceanic Pier.
> 
> Heck, I'll give you a lure to get you to move, and join the fun.


That is sometimes true.....courtesy is VERY important on a pier. 

This is not always the case, however - some people don't have the arm for casting over and over..... bursitis, arthritis, etc. Should "casters" automatically have the right to "muscle" them out? 

I would say no one owns the pier and it's important for some people to remember that. 

^^^^ This is directed also, to the folks who bring 10 poles to a pier and set them up in the best spot.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Other things that get my goat.....

Playing loud music

Not properly supervising kids

Horseplay

Drinking

Leaving lots of trash

Loud, abusive, cursing, swearing, trash-talk, impolite conversations that should be had in private, political nonsense, "fishing instructions" etc.....


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Problim with some nautical maps....

<script language='javascript' type='text/javascript'>var parent_url = document.URL;var crop_url_length = (parent_url.indexOf("://"));var referal_woh = parent_url.substr((crop_url_length+3));if(parent_url.substr(0,5) == 'https')	referal = parent_url.substr(6);else	referal = parent_url.substr(7);document.write("



");</script>

If you look closely the "lower" pier is said to be in 40+' of water - in actuality, the depth at the end of this particular pier is only about 12'. So, what happened? The pier is slightyly shorter than it looks - the actual pier is represented in white. 

Double click on the above, embedded map and notice the true end of the pier.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*nice stroller*

So, is there a particular brand of stroller that works best? Do you bring pooped diapers for chum or leave those in the car?

Test for old timers of P&S:
Only a real crazy hombre would take a stroller out on the pier fishing. Breaking some man rules.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

HuskyMD said:


> So, is there a particular brand of stroller that works best? Do you bring pooped diapers for chum or leave those in the car?
> 
> Test for old timers of P&S:
> Only a real crazy hombre would take a stroller out on the pier fishing. Breaking some man rules.



No one has ever been stupid enough to complain! I do whatever ever I want in life, I couldn't care less what little "macho men" whant to label me, never did. 

Look, if being a man means that I have to play by "your" rules, than I'm glad I'm not one! I'm glad I'm a sissy, or whatever it is your implying about me. What kind of man would I be if I went around doing things to make other men happy? 

Whats so sissified about raising kids, anyway? Don't quite understand that one!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> So, is there a particular brand of stroller that works best? Do you bring pooped diapers for chum or leave those in the car?
> 
> Test for old timers of P&S:
> Only a real crazy hombre would take a stroller out on the pier fishing. Breaking some man rules.


Husky, you've been a forum member since 2000 so you should know better than to post that reply. Manly men don't go around trying to feel superior by casting those kind of comments unless they insecure themselves. Maybe you're just having a bad day.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Husky, you've been a forum member since 2000 so you should know better than to post that reply. Manly men don't go around trying to feel superior by casting those kind of comments unless they insecure themselves. Maybe you're just having a bad day.


It's my fault. I should NEVER have used a stroller to put my fishing gear in. 

Husky has a thing for my posts. He finds it difficult to stay away. I think it's kind of cute.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

Stinky you are so right, thank you so much for your thread. It is so true you have to keep your bait moving,I've caught more fish that way and like Big Rad said it beats bordem and come with a Bonus if nothing else a Strike from a potential catch. By keeping your bait moving you can survey the structure that you are on. Also the comment about the stroller... look dude the people who will talk about you will do it amongst themselves they wont have the balls to say it to your face any way, so you will never know. So don't worry about it.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

scorpioreno said:


> Stinky you are so right, thank you so much for your thread. It is so true you have to keep your bait moving,I've caught more fish that way and like Big Rad said it beats bordem and come with a Bonus if nothing else a Strike from a potential catch. By keeping your bait moving you can survey the structure that you are on. Also the comment about the stroller... look dude the people who will talk about will do it amongst themselves they wont have the balls to say it to your face any way, so you will never know. So don't worry about it.


I love gotcha plugs on piers. Or casting spoons to the breaking fish.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Pete- thanks much, I think I learns a thing or 2 that I will have to try this weekend. As for you "cart", if it gets all your gear on the pier it shouldn't matter. It beats making mutiple trips when you are fishing.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Aug 31, 2010)

Really great stuff!
One thing that always helps either on surf or pier, moving tide. Check tide charts before you go. You can even get them on your smart phone while you are fishing.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Stinky_Pete said:


> No one has ever been stupid enough to complain! I do whatever ever I want in life, I couldn't care less what little "macho men" whant to label me, never did.
> 
> Look, if being a man means that I have to play by "your" rules, than I'm glad I'm not one! I'm glad I'm a sissy, or whatever it is your implying about me. What kind of man would I be if I went around doing things to make other men happy?
> 
> Whats so sissified about raising kids, anyway? Don't quite understand that one!


Husky is a reformed stroller user. The test was for us who remember the flak he used to take...


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Great thread and thanks for the good info Pete. I'll definitely add the link to my list of tools for research.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great posts Pete.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank's for the informations.Great post!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

One thing to add for noobs and experienced guys alike is something that I just got schooled on not too long ago... Fish different areas... What do I mean? Don't take out 2 8 footers and hit them as hard as you can for mile casts. Cast one far, cast one shorter... see where the fish are. I went to Kiptopeke this Summer with my surf rod(mainly just wanted to try it out because it was new) and didn't catch anything! While guys around me with little 6 and 7 footers were tearing them up. Why? Because they were where the fish were, I wasn't... I was too far. 

MYT


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Big Rad said:


> Husky is a reformed stroller user. The test was for us who remember the flak he used to take...


It's sad I think that there are so few of us MD old timers left on P&S that it took that long for someone to mention it. Good memory though Big Rad. SandFlea, or maybe it was Hat80 (RIP), kept that picture as evidence for the longest time in case they needed to nail me for something.

Stinky, I recommend you read the children's book titled "Stinky Pants".


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Good info here.

And Pete, HuskyMD wasn't actually cracking on you (though it kind of came off that way). He was talking about *a really old thread* when everyone dogged on him for using a stroller to bring his gear out.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

sand flea said:


> Good info here.
> 
> And Pete, HuskyMD wasn't actually cracking on you (though it kind of came off that way). He was talking about *a really old thread* when everyone dogged on him for using a stroller to bring his gear out.


Hahaha! Apologies Husky! You should have put a link! That's funny stuff. Sorry for flying off the handle. Next time, let a noobie in on it!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

that was a blast from the past. I didn't think the search results included such old stuff. At least Matt didn't include the actual picture.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I had a young feller years ago ask me what it took to be a good fisherman, I told him 3 things,,,
1-Have the best equipment you can afford (doesn't have to be the most $$)
2-Listen to the old timers, they been there and done it and know a lot of tricks
3- And maybe most important THICK SKIN,,, if the guys like ya they will ride and pick on ya till you have saddle sores,, thats just part of guys fishing together.

We have busted guys chops for having girly sun shades (didn't even bring up Sandfleas Rainbow Warrior One), Mauve collored sweaters, breaking out a cup of hot tea and other such long list of ways to loose man points while fishing with the guys. If you can't take a good ribbing all in fun then I hope no one takes all this personally and has to be upset.

PS; If anyone ever catches me pushen a baby stroller with my fishn gear in it you have my permission to bust my chops.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome! It was all a big mistake. Husky wasn't bustin on me. Got it. Can we get back to the thread now? 

A little smiley goes a long way.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> It's sad I think that there are so few of us MD old timers left on P&S that it took that long for someone to mention it. Good memory though Big Rad. SandFlea, or maybe it was Hat80 (RIP), kept that picture as evidence for the longest time in case they needed to nail me for something.
> 
> Stinky, I recommend you read the children's book titled "Stinky Pants".


Hey Husky I'm pretty sure that was Clyde (RIP).


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Probably, I busted on him for his scooter, but we all know I was just jealous that I didn't have one. Clyde was blessed to have a lot of really nice things in life before his physical ailments. I bet he'd trade them all for another day fishing with scooter and sand flea and friends.


----------

